# Polio Vaccination Certificate-Saudi Arabia



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Dear All,

I need Polio vaccination certificate from Saudi Arabia. If anyone gone through from this process, please let me know how and from where to get it?

I am in Riyadh Saudi Arabia.

Looking forward for kind response.

Thanks.


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need Polio vaccination certificate from Saudi Arabia. If anyone gone through from this process, please let me know how and from where to get it?
> 
> ...


Dear Sharaftal,

Can you please update how did you obtain it from Riyadh.

Your update will be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear Adnan,

Just visit any medical centre, hospital and asked them to give you polio vaccination certificate for travelling to OZ.


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

Many thanks brother for your feedback.

So its not limited to any accredited clinics, can get it from any clinic?

Thanks Again.


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

yes. make sure to get it for all family members and get it stamped and signed by doctor on hospital letter head. certificate should clearly mentioned OPV is done and all other mandatory vaccination has been done.


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

Noted with thanks.

Do they give vaccine prior to giving the certificate or just a certificate based on some test?


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

For kids yes it's mandatory, you must show the vaccination card to get the letter. for adult a health check up will be done.


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

I am having tough time since couple of days!

Strange thing that many clinics dont understand the "Polio Certificate", and some say they can only give for my 10 month old kid since he was born here and we have the vaccine card for him but cannot give for adults.

But for adults, I am not able to find a clinic so far who can understand and give us the certificate.

Will keep looking, however do you have any name of clinic that you used?


----------



## nedian (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello Adnan, 

So how did you manage the Polio Certificate for adults? I am in same situation & your advice shall be most helpful.

Thanks


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

nedian said:


> Hello Adnan,
> 
> So how did you manage the Polio Certificate for adults? I am in same situation & your advice shall be most helpful.
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

Sorry for late reply!

If you are located in Riyadh, you may visit Al Wurood Medical Center located on Olaya Road and just ask them you need Polio Certificate for Immigration purpose, you can get it from there.

Regards


----------



## nedian (Sep 13, 2018)

adnanshah88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry for late reply!
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Adnan. Will do that.

Regards


----------



## Hassan Mubeen (10 mo ago)

Dear all,
I need polio certificate in Jeddah Saudia arabia, Please let me know from where i can get.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hassan Mubeen said:


> Dear all,
> I need polio certificate in Jeddah Saudia arabia, Please let me know from where i can get.


Take the trouble to read the previous posts in the thread
All your questions will be answered 
Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Hassan Mubeen said:


> Dear all,
> I need polio certificate in Jeddah Saudia arabia, Please let me know from where i can get.


You may get it from any poly-clinic near you. Be sure to add complete details about yourself and the lot number and manufacturer of the vaccine. If any part of the letter is in Arabic, you need to get it translated before uploading.


----------



## rafiqkhanjadoon42 (6 mo ago)

Dear all,
I need polio certificate in Jeddah Saudia arabia, Please let me know from where i can get.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

rafiqkhanjadoon42 said:


> Dear all,
> I need polio certificate in Jeddah Saudia arabia, Please let me know from where i can get.


Visit any medical center that performs resident-permit (iqama) renewal health checkups. Take oral polio drops and take a certificate. Make sure that the certificate contains the vaccine recipient's full details plus the lot number, expiry, and manufacturer of it. Get the certificate translated into English if required.


----------



## sajjad.hussain555 (6 mo ago)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Visit any medical center that performs resident-permit (iqama) renewal health checkups. Take oral polio drops and take a certificate. Make sure that the certificate contains the vaccine recipient's full details plus the lot number, expiry, and manufacturer of it. Get the certificate translated into English if required.


Hi,

I also visited multiple Hospitals in Jeddah, but everyone has not been issued a polio vaccination certificate.
Need advice and support to share the exact location or hospital name to take the Polio vaccination certificate for Aus.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

sajjad.hussain555 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also visited multiple Hospitals in Jeddah, but everyone has not been issued a polio vaccination certificate.
> Need advice and support to share the exact location or hospital name to take the Polio vaccination certificate for Aus.


Most of them don't have time to write the report or don't know what to write (as they don't have a template). You can prepare a draft of the vaccination certificate and ask them to print on their official paper and stamp it.


----------



## sajjad.hussain555 (6 mo ago)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Most of them don't have time to write the report or don't know what to write (as they don't have a template). You can prepare a draft of the vaccination certificate and ask them to print on their official paper and stamp it.


Hi, they have told me this vaccine is only for children and they are not provided any type of certificate and Polio Vaccine does. If anyone knows about any laboratory and hospital in Jeddah please send me hospital names, it's very useful for me to approach concerns. I visited the below location and everyone has the same words.

Al-Hamra Hospital
King Fahad Hospital
Jeddah national hospital
Al Abeer Medical.
2 Govt Labortarty
Shifa-Albawadi hospital


----------



## asim.rox100 (5 mo ago)

any update for Jeddah


----------



## Shiva001 (4 mo ago)

Hi dear, i need polio vaccination certificate. I am in Buraidah, can anyone please help me find clinic where i can get it.


----------



## Mary31996 (3 mo ago)

Has anyone found a solution?? I contacted 937 the operator didn't even know what Polio was. This is so ridiculous.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

The public hospitals/ MOH will not issue a POLIO vaccination certificate. Simply go to a GP in a medical centre (usually where IQAMA renewal medicals are conducted). Tell them that you need to have the polio vaccine (oral) and ask them to write (offer to pay extra for this) on their letterhead the following details:
This is to certify that:
Name:
DOB:
Gender:
Nationality:
Passport number:
whose signature follows (*___*) has, on the date indicated, been vaccinated against Polio in accordance with international health regulations.
Date of vaccination:
Vaccine: (OPV Bivalent) or (OPV Trivalent) whichever was used.
Vaccine lot number:
Vaccine Expiry Date:
Vaccine manufacturer:
Name, signature, and stamp of Doctor: 

If they write in Arabic, simply get it translated afterwards. Hope this will help.


----------



## Mahmou (2 mo ago)

Dear *sajjad* Did you get the certificate, Pls let us know thnks


----------

